# What Type of Calvinist are you?



## One Little Nail (May 10, 2014)

I found this interesting page over at Reformed For His Glory, Types of Calvinism – A Comprehensive List | Reformed For His Glory which is an attempt at a comprehensive numerical list of categories within Calvinist orthodoxy (and a few that fall outside the realm). There are 9 total categories, 6 of which fall into Calvinistic orthodoxy. Which on would you say you are?



1). Total hyper-Calvinism:

Rejects:

Duty / faith, The well-meant offer, Common grace, Any love for the reprobate by God,
Promiscuous evangelism

Affirms:

Eternal Justification, Active Reprobation, That God works ends without means,
That providence and moral responsibility are incompatible, 
Determinism (usually ending up in fatalism in practice), Supralapsarianism, Selective evangelism

2). Partial hyper-Calvinism:

Rejects:

The well-meant offer, Common grace, Any love for the reprobate, Promiscuous evangelism,
Sometimes Duty / Faith

Affirms:

Some form of Eternal Justification (maybe not strongly), Active reprobation,
Determinism (Its hardest version). Supralapsarianism, Restricted evangelism
No love for the reprobate by God

3). Ultra-High Calvinism

Affirms:

Determinism (Double Predestination), Many times Supralapsarianism,
Promiscuous non-selective evangelism, Many times Active Reprobation
Little to no love for the reprobate by God, Duty-faith

Rejects:

Most times common grace, Well-meant offer

4). Regular High Calvinism

Affirms:

Usually a moderate form of Determinism (many call it compatibilism),
Some Supra, few Infra, usually no Lapsarian position, Sometimes well-meant offer
Many times Common Grace, Promiscuous non-selective evangelism
At least some love for the reprobate by God

Rejects:

Sometimes Common Grace, Many times the well-meant offer

5). Moderate Calvinism

Affirms:

Compatibilism, sometimes a slightly higher form, Few supralapsarians, many infralapsarians, many without a position
Usually Common Grace, Usually the well-meant offer, Promiscuous non-selective evangelism
Love for the reprobate, most say non-salvific

6). Lower Moderate Calvinism (may pre-date the confessions)

Affirms:

Compatibilism (Maybe a lower form of Determinism),Infralapsarianism or no position, Common Grace
The well-meant offer, Promiscuous non-selective evangelism
Non-salvific love for reprobates, sometimes salvific love as well,Single predestination, sometimes double

7). Lower Calvinism

Affirms:

Compatibilism (maybe even lower than that), Infralapsarian or no position, Common Grace
The well-meant offer, Promiscuous non-selective evangelism, Many salvific love for the non-elect
Softer forms of Double Predestination


8). Lowest Calvinism

Affirms:

Lowest form of compatibilism (some moderate), Infralapsarian or no position, Common Grace
The well-meant offer, Promiscuous non-selective evangelism, Salvific love for the non-elect
Single predestination only

9). Amyraldism (4 point Calvinism)

Affirms:

Lowest form of compatibilism, Mostly no lapsarian position, Salvific Grace for all, General Atonement
Common Grace and usually love for all people, Usually some form of election, Single predestination only

I believe that I'm a No:3


----------



## Scott1 (May 10, 2014)

The difficult with this sort of analysis is that Calvinism is the systematic biblical theology Mr. Calvin taught, not artificial permutations or distortions of it represented in the six choices presented here. It is what it is.

None of these categories quite hit what the doctrines of grace, "Calvinism" is.


----------



## Free Christian (May 10, 2014)

I would say that I am none. And it may come as a shock to some but I don't even regard myself as a Calvinist. I have at times shocked some friends with that statement but my reasons are.
That I am a Christian and I adhere to, I believe so, as best I can, to the West Minster Confession of Faith.
I do however fully agree with Calvin's teachings but also believe that before Calvin were many other true believers that too would have followed and believed the same way or things. As I too believe that after Calvin was, the same does apply.
I believe that Calvin was a true Christian who taught many good things, with his faults like us all, and that in Glory we will meet him.
Having said what I have I would never say that I would never mention Calvin and his teachings in his place in history. We should never forget those who went before us faithfully and should endeavour to build upon the good they left for us who follow.
I am always reminded of 1st Corinthians 1 vs 12 and 13 in regards to the matter where Paul says "Now this I say, that every one of you saith, I am of Paul, and I of Apollos, and I of Cephas, and I of Christ. Is Christ divided? Was Paul crucified for you? or were ye baptised in the name of Paul?
I do not see those who identify with Calvin as anything wrong or think , "don't they get it?" but for/to me personally that's how I see it.


----------



## KMK (May 11, 2014)

I'm wracking my brain to figure out why this list is useful...


----------



## earl40 (May 11, 2014)

KMK said:


> I'm wracking my brain to figure out why this list is useful...



What we believe about the list of beliefs is important. The label one places on a person because of what they believe can be helpful also. When I speak a Roman catholic I have a grid to work from to understand where they are coming from.


----------



## ZackF (May 11, 2014)

I suppose number 4.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (May 12, 2014)

I'm a 4 or 5. Somewhere in there.


----------

